
The Like Button Ruined the Internet - jgrahamc
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/how-the-like-button-ruined-the-internet/519795/?single_page=true
======
na85
Up- and downvotes did some damage, too.

I'm convinced that the best way to encourage creative and engaging content is
anonymity. Let the content compete on its own merits, not the popularity of
the username posting it.

